# Need help with Rabbit



## glgoodwin (Jul 29, 2009)

I am going to be smoking a couple Rabbits, whick I have never done. The only thing I don't know is what internal temp I should take them to before removing from the smoker.

Thanks!!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 29, 2009)

Try to keep your temps a bit lower than normal, around 200 if you can.
Pull at an internal of 160.
And don't forget the Qview


----------



## glgoodwin (Jul 29, 2009)

Why the lower temps?  So it doesn't dry out or get tough?


----------



## fire it up (Jul 29, 2009)

I would think for both of those reasons, rabbit is very lean.
I'm no rabbit expert myself, the temp and cook temp just came from a good resource I have that has never let me down for temps and cooking temps.
Are you cooking them tonight, tomorrow?
If not until tomorrow or after then I'm sure someone with good rabbit experience will be along eventually to give their personal experience.

Here are a few good threads I found that may give you some good advice...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=rabbit&page=4

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=rabbit  (read the smokeguy comment on this one)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=rabbit&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=rabbit

As I said I have never done rabbit but the temps are from a source I completely trust, hope that or some of the posts will help.
Good luck, and don;t forget the tasty Qview.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 29, 2009)

I would think drapping some bacon over it would help keep it from drying out. If you do end up drying it out you'll have to change your nick name to "Hare Drier"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sorry.


----------



## rivet (Jul 29, 2009)

You got some good advice up there^^^^^


----------



## tntxajun (Jul 29, 2009)

If these are wild rabbits, soak in a mixture of whole milk and red wine. If farm raised, red wine and chicken stock. Soak covered 18-24 hrs. 

You can grill, smoke, crock pot, etc after that.
If smoking cover with bacon or use water pan. Cook to 150-160 , foil tightly
and let rest for at least 30 mins prior to serving.

I usually split the backbone and lay them flat, cavity side down. Depending on
size, around 3-4 hrs at 225. With the exception of Jack Rabbits.. lol. 
I use a spritz or VOO, red wine, and garlic for a zip.*(when not covered in bacon.

Hope this helps, they are delicious. Have a gazillion where I live but only hunt them after the first hard freeze. 

Jack~


----------



## rivet (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't overlook the fact that wild rabbit is awesome in a cream sauce. I got a recipe for rabbit in such a sauce that's great with oven roasted potatoes. Unfortunately all I got is farm-raised rabbit but still tasty.


----------



## bassman (Jul 30, 2009)

I second lcruzen's advice.  Drape or wrap with bacon as rabbit is very lean meat.


----------

